# my computer can not do 256 color mode!



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

sorta long, if you aren't going to read the question, dont reply please.

ok heres the deal. i want to run starcraft, which runs in 640x480 size and 256 colors.
i have a vista, and my graphics card is ATI mobile radeon 2600 HD

now when i start, it gives me an error message saying it cannot convert to the proper resolution or whatever.
the problem IS that my graphics card does not support 256 colors.
the problem ISNT that i "forgot to push run in compatibility mode" or "run in 256 colors" or "run as admin" or "run as windows 98"
i've tried every possible combination of the options in compatibility options, trust me. Please do not just tell me to right click and co to compatibility, etc etc.

OK so heres the thing, my computer cant go to 256 colors (I know because after snooping around i found a place that listed all possible modes, and the only color schemes are 32-bit and 16 bit.)

HOWEVER, i KNOW my computer CAN run 256 color mode. After thinking for a while, i remembered taht SAFE MODE boots 256 color mode. So, SOMEHOW, my computer can do 256 color mode, but it cant while in normal mode. (Yes, i've run starcraft successfully in safe mode. there is no sound.)

My question is: how do i change my current card / get something else that can put my computer in 256 color mode?
Also note that i HAVE updated my drivers.
Thanks.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think your driver may be corrupt

run driver cleaner to rid your computer of the driver and reinstall the driver should be 9.4
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

this seems odd as I can use 32 bit color scheme even if my nvidia drivers aren't installed


----------



## _McGoo_ (Apr 12, 2009)

It's ugly, but you could install a standard VGA driver for your video card while running the PC in normal mode. This would give you sound.
Like I said, its ugly. I would suggest you get an updated driver for the card first.


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ ok i did a quick google search on VGA drivers and it seems like that is the driver used by safemode that allows my computer to run in 256 colors. Is there any way to switch back and forth between VGA drivers and my normal one quickly and easily? Like, without restarting my computer?

Also, would it affect anything besides graphics (im guessing no)


@mcninja no im sure nothing is corrupted, i talked to 3 other friends with the same graphics card and i tried it on their computers and none of them can run starcraft either (without safemode)

could someone direct me to a guide on how to switch between the drivers and i will try it and see if it is reasonable


Thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you'll want to download the second one down
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

downloaded and installed
the only available modes are still high color and true color (16 and 32 bit respectively)
no 256 (what i need)

more help plz 
if you need info like screenshots of stuff then tell me


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

run starcraft under compatibility mode win 98 or win 95 (game was made in 97' and administrator and set the security to allow full control for all users

I have starcraft and thats all I do for it, it might not need all of it but iits to insure safest measures to run the game.

for admin and win 98 or win 95

right click on the game's "exe"
properties
compatibility
run as win 98
run as administrator

for security do this

right click on the game's folder
properties
security (tab)
edit (button)
allow full control for all users


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

http://img530.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=scwontwork1.jpg
theres a few pics to help explain
i have done compatibility
the problem is with the driver or graphics card or something. list of all available modes does NOT include 256


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

when you right click on the game's exe and go into properties then compatibility there's an option to run the game in 256 colors, maybe that'll help


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

mmk come on, you gotta work with me AT LEAST A LITTLE BIT

its like talking to a wall
ok first of all mcninjaguy, i would redirect you to the original post where i clearly stated


> the problem ISNT that i "forgot to push run in compatibility mode" or "run in 256 colors" or "run as admin" or "run as windows 98"


but you seemed to not read that, so i even SCREENSHOTTED myself clicking that button, which you promtly ignored. 

in summary, YES I CLICKED THOSE COMPATIBILITY BUTTONS.
what i NEED is more info on this VGA driver- does anyone have any experience running their computer using one? how hard is it to switch back and forth? how quick is it? does it have the potential to damage anything?

that sort of information, please.
read the whole topic (including the words) before posting, please


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm really sorry man I dunno why I haven't been reading all your posts

you've only been changing the compatibility mode for the shortcut?


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ makes no difference whether you compatibility mode the shortcut or the actual exe. i have tried both. 
the problem is NOT THE COMPATIBILITY MODE BUTTON. IT IS MY GRAPHICS CARD.


> does anyone have any experience running their computer using a VGA driver? how hard is it to switch back and forth? how quick is it? does it have the potential to damage anything?


mcninja guy i believe you that your computer works just from pressing compatibility mode. however, you do not have th same graphics card as me, i would assume. yours probably functions in 256 colors mode.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've played starcraft on my GTX 260 before

maybe you could go down to you local PC shop and buy a PCIMIA card or something, I dunno its harder to deal with a laptop

anything should run starcraft really, I'm sorry if I was being kind of stubborn


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

unless i am mistaken gtx 260 =/= ati radeon 2600

i've googled it, and it seems that my specific card never had 256 color mode, and everyone with it cant seem to get starcraft to work.
im not gonna buy something, because to be honest, starcraft isnt ultra-essential to me and i can play it in safemode
but in safemode i sacrafice sound.
and i realize anything *should* be able to run sc. thats not really the point. the point is, what i have cannot. how can i integrate the 256 color compatibility from my VGA default driver to my normal computer

mcninjaguy how much do you know about "dual booting"? i talked to my more techno-savvy friend and he mentioned it as a possibility, although i personally do not really understand the details- from the name i am surmising that you essentially run two computers on one computer?
my laptop has 4gig of ram which is substantial for most things, so i feel like even if it is a memory hog i could do it, as long as it's not a permanent thing. 
heres what i was thinking- assuming my definition of dual-booting is correct, have my computer run the "normal" and also do a computer that runs with the VGA driver only- so it would be ****tier colors but in starcraft it doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

bump (lol necessary 5 characters)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok there's dual booting
which is you load up either OS from a menu just past the bios
only one OS is used at a time and you hard drive is split into partitions or in my case
750gb HHD -Vista
320gb HDD - Ubuntu(linux) (only 24 gigs allocated in the partition for Linux)

so my Vista can use (actual memory)
700gb - C:
260gb - D:
and then there's parallel's
which is a Mac thing
its where you load Windows while running OSX

The GTX 260 is way more powerful than a 9800GTX+

GTX 260
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_260_us.html

9800GTX+
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800_gtx_plus_us.html

Processor Cores: 192 - GTX 260
128 - 9800GTX+

Memory Bandwidth - 111.9gb/s - GTX 260
70.4gb/s - 9800GTX+

plus my GTX 260 is overclocked by 19% so its memory bandwidth is now 136.6gb/s


----------



## sintho_matix (Apr 11, 2009)

HEY mcjagger or whatever your name is

after extensive googling, i once again ignored your advice, and came upon this program called "virtual box." im like 99% sure that this would be the easiest fix to my problem.

if you know anything useful for installing it, or like a how-to site link or something, it would be much appreciated.

btw:
i note that im not the only one who had this problem, as is shown by a quick google search. however, EVERY SINGLE OTHER person's thread died of apathy. ima try to fix this, for me and for all who google this problem!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You can copy and past my name, or are you just angry?

To run Virtual Box you need another Copy Of Windows 
Your hardware needs to be able to support Virtualization. Usually just a AMD64 processor id fine


So if you do get Virtualization to work do you think your card will now magically support 256 colors? I doubt that.

*2.1.2 Performing the installation*

The VirtualBox installation can be started
• either by double-clicking on its executable file (contains both 32- and 64-bit
architectures)
• or by entering
VirtualBox.exe -extract

on the command line. This will extract both installers into a temporary directory
in which you’ll then find the usual .MSI files. Then you can do a
msiexec /i VirtualBox-<version>-MultiArch_<x86|amd64>.msi
to perform the installation.

In either case, this will display the installation welcome dialog and allow you to
choose where to install VirtualBox to and which components to install. In addition to
the VirtualBox application, the following components are available:
*USB support *

This package contains special drivers for your Windows host that
VirtualBox requires to fully support USB devices inside your virtual machines.

2 *Installation*

Networking This package contains extra networking drivers for your Windows host
that VirtualBox needs to support Host Interface Networking (to make your VM’s
virtual network cards accessible from other machines on your physical network).
Depending on your Windows configuration, you may see warnings about “unsigned
drivers” or similar. Please select “Continue” on these warnings as otherwise 

*VirtualBox*

might not function correctly after installation.
The installer will create a “VirtualBox” group in the programs startup folder which
allows you to launch the application and access its documentation.
With standard settings, VirtualBox will be installed for all users on the local system.
In case this is not wanted, you have to invoke the installer by first extracting it by using
VirtualBox.exe -extract
and then do as follows:
VirtualBox.exe -msiparams ALLUSERS=2
or
msiexec /i VirtualBox-<version>-MultiArch_<x86|amd64>.msi ALLUSERS=2
on the extracted .MSI files. This will install VirtualBox only for the current user.
2.1.3 Uninstallation
As we use the Microsoft Installer, VirtualBox can be safely uninstalled at any time by
choosing the program entry in the “Add/Remove Programs” applet in the Windows
Control Panel.

2.1.4 Unattended installation
Unattended installations can be performed using the standard MSI support.

http://dlc-cdn-rd.sun.com/c1/virtua...1241939373&h=c3c5e9858dfcc61f7a4a83a77e46950e


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi sintho_matix.

Since Mcninjaguy is offering his time and effort to help you for free, I think it would be wise for you to stop being so rude to him.

Have you tried using DOSBox? I've used it to play a fair few older games, and I think you'd have a much easier time with it than with VirtualBox. Here is a tutorial on how to install and use DOSBox.

Good luck, and let us know how you go.


----------

